# Pinched nerve



## recess (Mar 2, 2005)

I was doing military presses last night and I may have pinched a nerve. It only hurts when I put it in a certain position. Besides the usual, don't do that if it hurts, what ways are there to correct this?


----------



## tee (Mar 2, 2005)

Make sure you didn't injure your rotator cuff. If its a nerve, I would say rest & relaxation. w/ a nice massage from the ol lady


----------



## recess (Mar 2, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Make sure you didn't injure your rotator cuff. If its a nerve, I would say rest & relaxation. w/ a nice massage from the ol lady



How could you tell the difference?


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 2, 2005)

You should be able to tell in a few days.  If it's a nerve it should go away pretty quick if it's your rotator cuff it will linger for awhile.  In that case you might want to see the doctor on it to see if it's minor or not.


----------



## recess (Mar 2, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> You should be able to tell in a few days.  If it's a nerve it should go away pretty quick if it's your rotator cuff it will linger for awhile.  In that case you might want to see the doctor on it to see if it's minor or not.



I have got a pretty good range of motion. It is sensitive stretched full back to the upright position (straight over head). If it is torn, it is not as bad as a friends was - he had surgery. What is a typical recovery time? Suggestions for lifting - only legs? No chest, shoulders, or back?


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 2, 2005)

doesn't sound like a rotator cuff injury.  If it was you wouldn't really be able to have that good a motion.  You probably just stressed out some nerves in your shoulder.  If it doesn't hurt that bad then do some light movements with it.  I would stay away from lateral raises for a week or so.  It should be fine in a few days, if while your doing an excercise of any kind and it bothers you obviously back off of that with the weight till it's comfortable.


----------



## recess (Mar 2, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> doesn't sound like a rotator cuff injury.  If it was you wouldn't really be able to have that good a motion.  You probably just stressed out some nerves in your shoulder.  If it doesn't hurt that bad then do some light movements with it.  I would stay away from lateral raises for a week or so.  It should be fine in a few days, if while your doing an excercise of any kind and it bothers you obviously back off of that with the weight till it's comfortable.



Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 4, 2005)

Put your hand down at your side and raise it straight out to the side until your arm is parallel to the floor. If there is pain in that position it could be a rotator cuff injury. Were you doing military presses in front of your face or behind the neck presses? Also, what kind of warmups are you doing?


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 4, 2005)

i always get a nagging shoulder pain.  But i'm ignorant at times and push through with working shoulders heavy, even side lateralls.  I've found that if i stretch a little more or do warm up excercises prior the pain is minimal.  I know what you mean about thinking it's a pinched nerve i had that once, but it eventually subsided.


----------



## recess (Mar 4, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Put your hand down at your side and raise it straight out to the side until your arm is parallel to the floor. If there is pain in that position it could be a rotator cuff injury. Were you doing military presses in front of your face or behind the neck presses? Also, what kind of warmups are you doing?



I found some info on the side raise. No pain - also with someone applying pressure there was very little. One of the teachers is also a massage therapist. She could feel a tendon that was tight. You could actually feel a knot on the tendon in the front part of the shoulder. Applied some heat and did a light workout on it this eve. Feels much better. Fixing to put the heat back on it and call it a night. Thanks guys.
I always do shoulder press to the front - never behind my head - warm up with dumbells and go to the Smith.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 4, 2005)

recess said:
			
		

> I found some info on the side raise. No pain - also with someone applying pressure there was very little. One of the teachers is also a massage therapist. She could feel a tendon that was tight. You could actually feel a knot on the tendon in the front part of the shoulder. Applied some heat and did a light workout on it this eve. Feels much better. Fixing to put the heat back on it and call it a night. Thanks guys.
> I always do shoulder press to the front - never behind my head - warm up with dumbells and go to the Smith.


Going from dumbells to the smith machine changes the point of focus on the muscle. If you are going to do smith's for the main excercise, use the smith machine to do your warm up too. The first warm up should be the empty bar. I think you will have less problems that way. If you want to incorporate dumbells, then switch up weekly where smith's are the main excercise for shoulders one week then dumbells for the main workout the next.
The shoulder is a delicate area.


----------



## tordon (Aug 6, 2005)

if there is inflamation in the area......lots of massaging will lossen the muscle alowing the damage to heal.......usely when a guy pulls a nerve his muscles around the area contract....thus forming a knot......same with pulled muscles uselly.......i used too often pull a muscle in my upper back trap area......could hardly move somtimes for weeks......found out streaching before working out  helps alot..and streaching altogether helps at any time...and massaging is essential.......i even figured out that the particular bench press i was useing was a main contributer....any time id try that certain bench press, id pull the same muscle........went to a different bench press and i was always fine......i dont know....doc wanted to send me to physio last time it happened....but i ended massaging it out before i had too.....dont nessesarily need someone else to give you the massage either.... got a spare minute.......get your fingers in there and break it up......i didnt have anyone to give me a massage......so id put a softball against the wall put my back upto it in the affected area....and roll around on it......you could really feel the difference after ......and eventially i worked it out :sniper:


----------

